# Short Bed & 5th wheel cab clearane



## nodrama (Mar 27, 2011)

Hello to all. 
I just joined this site this morning, and am a new comer to 5th wheeling as well. I've got a 5th wheel Blue Ridge on order and have to get my truck ready. I've been reading quite a bit, and am confused as to whether or not I need a sliding hitch due to cab clearance when turning.
I have a 2002 GMC 1500HD Crew Cab Short Bed that I will be towing with.
Any help would be greatly appreciated as well as info as to the best deals on hitches.


----------



## fiftyfifty (Mar 30, 2011)

RE: Short Bed & 5th wheel cab clearane

Yes in order to tow with a short bed you will need a slider, check out American RV Company, they are on line and have some good prices. Etrailer is another company online. I'm sure as you have noticed these hitches are costly.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 31, 2011)

Re: Short Bed & 5th wheel cab clearane

Welcome to the forum Butch.  If you have the real short bed GM don't recommend towing 5th wheels with them.  If you do go with the slider hitch.  Keep us posted.


----------



## Tentman (Mar 31, 2011)

Re: Short Bed & 5th wheel cab clearane

Hey Butch,  I have a 1500 KZ Durango 5th wheel that I tow with my Chevy 1500 Silverado short bed. The dealer strongly suggested I purchase a pin extender so I had him install the model he sells which is a 5th Airborne Sidewinder. Best move I made. I can do donuts with the truck & 5th wheel and the trailer nose will not get close to the cab of my truck.  Go to YouTube and search for Sidewinder trailer hitch and you'll see several different models on video.  Hope you enjoy your new toy.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 31, 2011)

Re: Short Bed & 5th wheel cab clearane

Well, what fly's out at me is the fact he has a 1/2 ton truck, and a Blue Ridge on order......That trailer is usually big and my first thought is a 1/2 ton is not a heavy enough truck.

Yes, you can tow 5th's with short beds as long as the bed is at least 6', but the slider or sidewinder is necessary.  In some configurations GM does (and others) have shorter than 6' beds...they are not recommended for towing 5th wheels.


----------

